# Onkyo HT-R540



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

I was lucky enough to find this receiver and it's sub (SKW-540) at Goodwill for $20 each.  I hooked it up to my existing Sony stereo surround Pro Logic 5.1 system. I noticed a huge difference. Much cleaner and louder. Anyways :bigsmile: I was wondering how good you guys think this receiver is :huh: I know it's an older one because of the absence of HDMI, but it does have optical and coaxial, thank goodness. I'm a poor kid who's trying to get the best quality he can, and I'm wondering where I'm at. Thanks in advance


----------



## event horizon (Nov 12, 2009)

For $20 each you got a bargain from what i have seen on the net. There are a couple of the same receivers for sale on ebay for $200 or there abouts. No need to fuss over the lack of HDMI inputs, just make sure that any blu ray or DVD player you purchase has the full complement of audio outputs for the 7.1 (from what i have read this receiver is 7.1 ) audio & built in decoders.

Can't say i'm keen on decoding in the amp or receiver myself, i prefer to use the audio outs & an amp that accepts multiple 5.1 inputs (Audio Research MP1). Anyone that bought an amp or receiver prior to DTS-MA & the other new audio encodes that wanted to decode in the same bit of equipment all of a sudden had to upgrade :hissyfit: Keep the decoding in the playing device & save your money :T


----------



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

event horizon said:


> Can't say i'm keen on decoding in the amp or receiver myself, i prefer to use the audio outs & an amp that accepts multiple 5.1 inputs (Audio Research MP1). Anyone that bought an amp or receiver prior to DTS-MA & the other new audio encodes that wanted to decode in the same bit of equipment all of a sudden had to upgrade :hissyfit: Keep the decoding in the playing device & save your money :T


Ok I'm a little confused. Are you saying to let the Blu ray etc decode the dts, then send a PCM? signal over toslink to the reciever? or send analog through rca to the amp? 
Yes 7.1  and thanks for the quick reply


----------



## event horizon (Nov 12, 2009)

What i'm saying is get a blu ray player or DVD player that has the 5.1 or 7.1 analogue outputs :T These types of players will automatically decode whatever digital audio is being used on the disc & output it to the analogue outputs. Ok, so you'll need a few more wires than a single HDMI cable, but there are no compatability issues  So yes, use the RCA connectors & run analogue.

If & when the bright sparks come up with something even newer you'll only need to replace the player with the new kit & as long as it has the analogue outputs you are laughing.

Joe Bloggs who has his amp/receiver doing the decode needs to replace both his player & the amp/receiver :yikes: Well that is unless he switches over to the analogue inputs on his amp/receiver (if it has any).

Hope that helps & yes, you did get a real bargain!


----------



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

so my hopes of using digital connections are smashed :gah: buuut luckily the amp has the analog inputs and it solves my issue of trying to get 192khz 24bit signals to my amp. I still have to look for an interface that will allow my computer to output that when I want to listen to my 192khz music :help:


----------



## event horizon (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh i wouldn't give up on it yet. What you need to do is search the net for the instructions manual. Honestly i have no idea what the internal decoder can process, you might be in for a pleasant surprise


----------



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

Well I have the manual. It has 192khz 24bit dacs on all channels. If i get a Bluray with analog outputs, I'm fine. But when it comes to my macbook it will only send 96khz 24bit via analog or optical. I know the amp can handle it, I just need to keep looking for an audio interface that can output that high. I've had no results yet except for a $5000 post production mastering rack unit, a little too much haha


----------



## event horizon (Nov 12, 2009)

If you want a recommendation for a decent blu ray player at a good price try the Panasonic DMP-BD80  It does the most amazing job of upscaling DVDs that i have ever seen & frankly wipes the floor with the Sony BDP-S550 i was using previously with blu ray discs.

The Panny is so good i bought a second one :T I guess i should also say the thing that attracted me initially was that these were modified to play any region blu ray. As soon as i saw the picture quality though it really didn't matter.

Good luck & have fun, it's what it's all about :bigsmile:

Bests, Mark.


----------



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

off hand do you know of any Bluray players that play DVDA and SACD and still have good specs?


----------



## event horizon (Nov 12, 2009)

The only manufacturer that immediately springs to mind is Denon, as far as i know they make 2 universal players - start saving though as they are likely to be very expensive :gulp:


----------



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

ya starting at 2k is a little too much for me right now ha


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Andrew, 

Oppo will be an option to look into for a BDP they offer the BDP-80, BDP-83 and the BDP-83SE prices range from $289-$899. The Oppo's offer the features your looking for without the insane price and have gotten rave reviews.


----------



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

those Oppos look really good. My questions then are: 
1. what is the main difference between the 80 and 83?
2. which has better upscaling, the Oppo or the Panasonic DMP-BD80?


----------



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

i think ill go with the pany


----------

